# Barrier Island Station Duck



## Fayeoctober (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello.  I rejoined TUG last year after an absence of a number of years.  I currently own two weeks at BIS Duck - a week 34 and a week 37 both of which I bought resale and paid a reasonable price.  (My original unit was bought from the developer before I knew about TUG.)  The week 34 has been used by my younger daughter for the past several years.  It is in the 300 building which should have been renovated a number of years ago but the interior renovations were put on hold by the new management company to get some other issues fixed.  They seem to be doing a nice job.  Anyway, I just returned from a week's rental from someone who had posted on TUG.  The unit is in the 800 building but doesn't really have a view since it is on the second floor and is to the rear of the 800 building. It is a lock out which is nice and since it is second floor has 25 steps as compared to the more than 40 steps of our other unit in the 400 building.  The unit in the 400 building has a great view but the steps are becoming a problem.  However, for the time being I am keeping the weeks 34 and 37, but wondering about purchasing the week 22 in the 800 building?  I can buy it for a total of $3,000 and have the $800 rental I paid applied to that.  Will also have to pay the closing cost.  Wondering if people familiar with the Outer Banks think this is worthwhile?   We will use it personally as we rarely trade.  Any advice is appreciated.  Thank you


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Here's a recent sale on eBay that I was considering.  Maybe even the one you rented.*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2BBHLl0%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I made an offer outside eBay with the reseller, but I was asking for the 2011 MF to be waived since the auction ended 4 days before the use.  If I had more time before the end of the auction and the start of the week, I would have definitely bid on this week or made the deal with the seller.  I've been an owner at BIS (in the 300 bldg also) since 1984.  I think that $3000 is a reasonable price for the wk 22 in the 800 bldg in a 3BR lock-out, even if there is no view.  Close to the outdoor pool and beach.   I wouldn't pay that price personally because I buy off eBay all the time and know if you're patient, there are better deals to be had.  I'm very excited that SPM took over management.  I believe that will be a real positive for all owners.  A wk 22 just ended last night for Barrier Island's Ocean Pines for a Soundfront end unit  for $431.08.  Ocean Pines owners/guests can use the facilities at BIS Duck.  I considered buying that one, but had just bought the same unit the week before wk 35 with no closing closts.  Total cost $191 with first use next year.  Beautiful sunsets on the Sound.  The wk 22 auction had closing costs, so I passed.  There's great deals to be had on eBay with patience and diligence.


----------



## Fayeoctober (Jun 6, 2011)

No that was not the unit I rented and is actually a much better deal although I did not have to pay the 2011 maintenance fees - the owner did.   Mine was a 2 bedroom lock-out not 3 bedrooms.  While it sleeps 8, it is through the use of two sofa beds.  I wish I had known about the one on Ebay.  I haven't checked Ebay much for timeshare listings but I will now.  Thank you.


----------



## tombo (Jun 6, 2011)

Fayeoctober said:


> No that was not the unit I rented and is actually a much better deal although I did not have to pay the 2011 maintenance fees - the owner did.   Mine was a 2 bedroom lock-out not 3 bedrooms.  While it sleeps 8, it is through the use of two sofa beds.  I wish I had known about the one on Ebay.  I haven't checked Ebay much for timeshare listings but I will now.  Thank you.



E-bay has prices as low as $1 on most locations. Be patient. This week sold for under $500. Another and another and another will sell for the same or less. As fall rolls around and the 2012 MF bills get mailed the prices typically drop even more. $3000 for the week you are looking at would have been a great deal 2 or 3 years ago. In today's market that is wayyyy too much. Shop e-bay and don't be in a hurry. These things are easy to buy and so hard to sell right now. In fact when/if you want to sell your week(s) i am afraid that you will have a hard time selling at any price. Timeshares are just not selling well in this economy. It is however the best time ever to be a timeshare buyer.


----------

